# Too many types of wood for one smoke?



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

I have peach/Pecan pellets for use in a pellet tube and competition blend chips(pecan, cherry, oak) and Jack Daniels barrel oak chips. Would using all of them in one smoke be too much mix and match of flavors or is it fine? I was thinking about ribs and the 3-2-1 method. First three hours peach pecan pellets, 2 hours wrapped so no smoke, final hour the competition blend chips. So four different types of wood total for one cook. Or should I buy some peach and pecan chips to finish off?


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 27, 2021)

I say go for it.  Give it a try.  I haven't used 4 before but have used three with peach\hickory combo on ribs and finished with cherry when saucing.


----------



## BB-que (Jan 27, 2021)

Assuming you're smoking pork you'll be just fine.  Don't over think it


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

BB-que said:


> Assuming you're smoking pork you'll be just fine.  Don't over think it


Yes it will be pork ribs. I just didn't know if I should reload the pellets for the final hour or just use chips for the whole thing. Might as well give it a whirl haha


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 27, 2021)

TBS, and all is good.


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> TBS, and all is good.


TBS?


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 27, 2021)

There is a big difference between hickory and mesquite for smoke.  When you blend chips or pellets, it tends to be more neutral in my opinion.  For ribs I personally like hickory and apple...but pecan is always nice.  

Any smoke you put on your ribs will be good.  I agree with don’t overthink it.  Take pics!  Post it!


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 27, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> There is a big difference between hickory and mesquite for smoke.  When you blend chips or pellets, it tends to be more neutral in my opinion.  For ribs I personally like hickory and apple...but pecan is always nice.
> 
> Any smoke you put on your ribs will be good.  I agree with don’t overthink it.  Take pics!  Post it!


Will do! I would make a plan but knowing me, when it's time to start the smoker is when I'll decide what wood to use! But i will take pics for sure!


----------



## bill1 (Jan 28, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> TBS, and all is good.


To Be Sure?  
Although The Best Sex was a popular google hit as well.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 28, 2021)

Thin Blue Smoke.  I know there are some images on the site of how the smoke should look but I don't have any bookmarked right now.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 28, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> I have peach/Pecan pellets for use in a pellet tube and competition blend chips(pecan, cherry, oak) and Jack Daniels barrel oak chips. Would using all of them in one smoke be too much mix and match of flavors or is it fine? I was thinking about ribs and the 3-2-1 method. First three hours peach pecan pellets, 2 hours wrapped so no smoke, final hour the competition blend chips. So four different types of wood total for one cook. Or should I buy some peach and pecan chips to finish off?


Hi there and welcome!
It shouldn't hurt anything but with 4-6 different woods I'm not sure you'll be able to figure out which wood is contributing which flavor hahaha.

My question is where did you get peach pellets from and are they 100% peach?  What is the pellet brand?


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 30, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> It shouldn't hurt anything but with 4-6 different woods I'm not sure you'll be able to figure out which wood is contributing which flavor hahaha.
> 
> My question is where did you get peach pellets from and are they 100% peach?  What is the pellet brand?


They are peach and pecan mix. They are Cabelas brand. I ordered them off Bass Pro website and had shipped to store. I live only a mile from Bass Pro so it was convenient.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 31, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> They are peach and pecan mix. They are Cabelas brand. I ordered them off Bass Pro website and had shipped to store. I live only a mile from Bass Pro so it was convenient.



Thanks for the info, i'll check that out! :)


----------

